# Oscilloscope Probe Tutorial



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I just came across this video. REALLY well explained and demonstrated.

[video=youtube;SX4HGNWBe5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX4HGNWBe5M[/video]


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks Keeps...makes me want to fire up my scope again and (re)learn the basics of using it.

Cheers

Dave


----------

